# Amazing Story!



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Have a look at this

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/edinburgh_and_east/6420777.stm

Love

Vicki x

*Unconfirmed link...FF not responsible for content*


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm wondering if there may have been a hidden twin.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds like it vicki!

Kate xx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Thats unbelieveable, didn't the same thing happen to a lady on here?!  I had a scan at 5w which showed nothing but a sac, I was told I would probably miscarry... they booked me in for a D&C two weeks later but said they would scan me before just in case it had grown, two weeks later perfectly healthy feotus with thumping heartbeat    I can't believe with the progression in this field of expertise that 5w scans are still used as a viable confirmation that a miscarriage has occured... it makes me so angry  

Bev xx


----------



## Maria Christina (Jun 12, 2006)

Amazing and wonderful that her little boy survived it all

Miracles

MC xx


----------

